# Tell us something you love



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Should be relatively self-explanatory, but here's what this thread is all about:

-Each poster lists one (or more) things they love
-Nothing is too great or too small to list
-The poster may explain why they love the thing they list, or post their item without commentary. Either way is perfectly lovely
-Listing people is fine as well

I'll start things off. I was skipping down a sidewalk today with some friends, and noticed for the first time in a good while the way the horizon seems to jump about in time with your steps when frolicking thus. I enjoyed it quite a bit. 

I also love brownies.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I love animals. Today a strange dog came and sat beside me when I was taking a break from my walk and didn't even try to nibble on me. What a sweety!


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Staying up until 3am and having really ****ing weird conversations with my best friend over msn. Thanks to him the word 'surprise' and 'cat' will never be the same ever again! i spend the whole time laughing until my mum says to me "what are you laughing at?" but of course i can't tell her lol so i just say nothing.

Oh and when my friends can tell what i'm thinking just by my facial expression.


----------



## Anna (Sep 24, 2009)

i love the beach. jumping waves, watching the boats come in at the end of the day, quietly sitting with someone while watching the clouds go by and listening to the waves, the smell of fried food from the restaurants up the beach drifting by. it's good for all the senses, i love it.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

I love my kids.


----------



## Reni (Nov 25, 2009)

shrimp!


----------



## merryk (Dec 25, 2008)

Sharing good times with a wonderful person(s). Especially if warm hugs are involved :squeeze


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

I love playing the piano. I haven't been able to find a song I like in a long while though :/ Mmm Maybe I'll go play it right now


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

I love singing aloud to no one in particular.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

My son

That feeling you get right before you kiss someone - just before your lips touch his, when you can smell him and almost feel your heart, mind and soul touching him before your lips do. (Sorry - it's been a really long time)

warm tortilla chips with homemade guacamole lol....

There, that bout sums it up - j/k


----------



## CrisRose (Jan 29, 2010)

I also love the beach. The smell of the water and sound of the waves makes me feel at peace 8)


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

vacations/traveling in general. even if there is a reason i need to be there, just the thought of going away gets me excited.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Justin nazuko <3


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

- Love
- Curly fries
- A girl's breath on my skin
- The endorphin rush after a long workout
- Getting a gift from someone and knowing I'm appreciated


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

Garden Gnomes


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Reni said:


> shrimp!


Yummy...Me too!



caflme said:


> My son
> 
> That feeling you get right before you kiss someone - just before your lips touch his, when you can smell him and almost feel your heart, mind and soul touching him before your lips do. (Sorry - it's been a really long time)


mmm...it's been a long time for me too!


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Apollo anton Ohon


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

I love my hiking boots.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Nachos.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

salsa


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

leonardess said:


> salsa


ahhh, me too! just ate some 

i love reading some of the posts on the SAS forum...especially those that make me laugh! some of you people seriously crack me up, in a good way :boogie


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Sauerkraut.

I need to learn how to make this stuff.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

My cat


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

-My family (most of the time)
-Someone who I would assume no longer loves me
-Live music 
-The rush of speed/acceleration
-Nature


----------



## izzy (Dec 18, 2009)

- Tortellini!
- My boyfriend & family
- My cats
- Doughnuts
- art


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

My fuzzy birduh. Even though he's a pain in the *ss and ****s all over the place.


----------



## izzy (Dec 18, 2009)

Neptunus said:


> My fuzzy birduh. Even though he's a pain in the *ss and ****s all over the place.


Aww, he's so cuuuute!


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ Thanks! :b


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

coffee.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ I, too, appreciate the nectar of the bean.


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Women.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

My first cup of coffee in the morning, my son, and The Son.


----------



## perrin34 (Mar 26, 2010)

I enjoy taking slow, quiet walks in the park.


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

beer, bacon and banjos (best when you do them all at the same time)


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Ducks


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

I love that my niece is living with me now and is such a big helper and good company.


----------



## ubercake (Jun 16, 2009)

I love my dogs.


----------



## gandalfthegrey (Feb 14, 2010)

i love my goldfish i trained him to guard the kitchen


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

heartofchambers said:


> I love roller coasters!!!
> Green Tea Ice Cream


I as well am fond of both roller coasters and green tea ice cream, though not at the same time.

I also love words, in a saucy sort of way.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

The ocean.

But I'm loving this right now, I can't stop laughing.






and this


----------



## Pocketfox (Jul 3, 2009)

I love old movies. Alfred Hitchcock, Ingmar Bergman, anything with Cary Grant, all the old film noirs, Truffaut and his pals, I love it. I regularly kidnap people and force them to watch "Notorious" at gunpoint.

I am surprised that so many people find older movies distasteful. It's a lot of fun to look back on the last century like that, and see so many styles and techniques that you'd never see by restricting yourself to movies from the last five years in a single country. I tend to get distracted looking at the small-time actors and extras and wondering where they are now, if they're even alive, all of the things that have happened since they were filmed, if they ever even knew they were being filmed. I like to think that there are hundreds of people out there who go to see Manhattan and briefly catch a glimpse of themselves in the background of a crowd scene, but have never been totally sure of it.

Also De Stijl art, Vladimir Nabokov and The Simpsons.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Moe.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

Swimming.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

You


----------



## mooncake (Jan 29, 2008)

ketchup


----------



## origami potato (Jan 9, 2010)

Mod Podge


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

food a girl i love cooks


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

inna sense said:


> food a girl i love cooks


omg i read that as something else...


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Lady Gaga


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Indigo Flow said:


> omg i read that as something else...


what did you read it as?...rascal :b


----------



## atj409 (Mar 30, 2010)

Having stupid laughs with someone, mochi


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Seamus, me leprechaun.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Dub16 said:


> Seamus, me leprechaun.


that made me smile


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Emptyheart said:


> You


Ohh thanks, you're so kind.:teeth

Name something I love....

Beavis and Butt-Head. Uhhhh, huh, huh, huh, huh, butt munch.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

walking on deserted beaches during a summer rain.


----------



## WalkingOnEggShells (Mar 17, 2010)

I love watching TV shows on the actual DVD's rather than downloading low quality rips, and with my friends, late at night, as opposed to during the day on a small computer.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

night time. it's so peaceful and quiet.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

getting out in the sun


----------



## EarthAmbient (Apr 6, 2010)

Music,

The other form of silence <3


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

A crisp glass of sauvignon blanc
Bargains
Bobs on avatars


----------



## izzy (Dec 18, 2009)

pizza
winter
rain
Halloween
peanut butter cookies


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

CrashMedicate said:


> running in the rain :heart


Oooh that's a good one. I love being out in the country on a really clear night and being able to see the milky way.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Thunderstorms


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

Walking barefoot in the grass.


----------



## CandySays (Apr 6, 2008)

Stepping outside for the first time every morning. The sun is so invigorating!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I love to scamper and cavort. in between saving the world and curing meat of whatever ails it.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

leonardess said:


> I love to scamper and cavort.


Cavorting is nice for sure, but to tell it true I am more of a frolicker at heart. I love to frolic.


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

When it's raining outside when you're going to sleep. So relaxing.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

^ me too



I love the space between awake and asleep and all it's lazy dreaminess.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Insanity/madness that is just under the amount required to have you put away.
Laughing.
Children with active imaginations.
Surprising people.
Cute stuff.
Falling asleep during a late night thunderstorm.
German chocolate cake.
Wine.
Long hugs that take place in the arms of someone who smells like dryer sheets.
Nearly empty libraries.

EDIT:
Have to add 7AM fog.
Adorable women.
Affectionate animals.
Daffodils, of course, how could I not mention that?
Pink daisies.
Thomas Kinkades.


----------



## trancediva88 (Aug 11, 2008)

_Weekends, thunderstorms, musik, mexican food, & wine_


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

Piglets
Purple pants
Long skirts
Chai tea
Hot showers
Summer nights
Pit bulls
Vegetarianism/Veganism


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Redheads.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Getting drunk and swimming in the river near my house at night-time


----------



## SADgirl (Apr 14, 2010)

Tac he's my cat


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Quality sleep (a rarity)


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Pantaloons, britches, and bootstraps.


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

a cool breeze


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Dub16 said:


> Getting drunk and swimming in the river near my house at night-time


I hope that aint the Liffey! You'd come out with conjunctivitis, cholera and shopping trolley feet.

I love surfing, and cheese.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

*1.4.3.*

I can't carry on a decent, enjoyable, uplifting, and personality-filled conversation with anyone else in my life so frequently as I can with my boyfriend. For this reason, among many others, he is the most cherished individual in my life. I express my gratitude far less than I should.

/end sappiness

:heart


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Some others:

* That first drink on a Friday night
* SLEEPING IN
* Dreams
* Sunrises...tomorrow is another day
* The first signs of Spring
* Music!
* Nature


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

chicken pot pie


----------



## knuckles17 (Jun 27, 2009)

my new puppy and even tho most of my family thinks im crazy MY 2 SNAKES AND LIZARD!! <3<3


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

1st morning cups of coffee
Sleeping in on a rainy morning with someone special


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> I hope that aint the Liffey! You'd come out with conjunctivitis, cholera and shopping trolley feet.


haha, good Lord no! I'd say you'd turn green and develop webbed feet if you ever entered the Liffey! Nah tis a wee river near the house, its a class spot for swimming at night-time. And not a shopping trolley in sight!


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

the first day wearing a new pair of shoes  
esp. if it is for something special. (lol not all day walking)


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

- The smell of dog fur.
- Baby animals.
- Tofu.
- Walking barefoot in the grass.
- Singing really loud when I'm alone.
- Trying new recipes.
- Going to church.
- Iced mochas.
- Chocolate.
- Soy milk.
- Ladybugs.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

laying in bed half asleep
Sunshine
being out in nature
water
Speed. While driving on the highway yesterday, a Kawasaki Ninja went flying past me. I wished I could have been on it. 
the smell of campfire
the mix of the smell of gasoline/diesel and ocean /water like when you go boating or on a ferry
creativity
playful sarcasm
The opening guitar of Def leppard's Photograph and GnR's Sweet Child Of Mine
being inspired


----------



## Visionary (Apr 13, 2010)

I love the sound of Music
The feel of cold guitar strings across my fingertips
The smell of rosin on a bow being played
The touch of my boyfriend's hands grabbing mine
The smell of aftershave he puts on in the morning


----------



## Cyrus (Oct 25, 2009)

Nice fresh sheets.


----------



## knuckles17 (Jun 27, 2009)

i love.....YOU ALL! -awaits group hug-


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Tramping through knee-high grass in Spring.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Sunshine  
Particularly tiny animals


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

I love dogs! Dog person here!
Nature walks--the sun, the flora and fauna
Dancing
Smell of fresh coffee in the morning. Drinking it isn't bad, either.
My son, Cameron
The beach


----------



## piscesx (Jan 22, 2010)

i love skiiinggg!!!  i live for winter!


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Helmet hair
Lemon verbena dryer sheets
Staying up way past my bedtime with a good book
Fingerpaint


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

I love when hope feels real.
I love the sound of someone jamming a blues riff on a harmonica.


----------



## stomachknots (May 7, 2010)

1. parents
2. sugar free redbull
3. ciggs
4. mexican candy
5. sushi
6. iphone
7. late 90's/ early 2000 animation
8. nerdy cool guys


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

reeses.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

1-Fishing
2-Metal
3-Riding my bike.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

aussie accents !


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

cheesecake


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

-Ben and Jerry's Coffee Heath Bar Crunch ice cream.
-Cranberry juice.
-Wind in my hair.
-Clean clothes.
-Fart jokes.
-Andrew Schwab.
-Soy milk.
-Kombucha.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> cheesecake


:yes

Hugs - but only by someone that I want hugs from or to give them to
Thai Peanut sauce on noodles
Sitting on a rocky coastline watching the ocean waves crash against them
serene lakes early in the morning
Feeling like I belong to someone and that I matter
Knowing I am making a difference in the world
Writing


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

cmr said:


> -Kombucha.


Mmmmmmm.

Red front doors.


----------



## imt (Sep 22, 2008)

I may love music, but I'm still trying to figure out what love is.


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

papaSmurf said:


> Mmmmmmm.


Yay, a kombucha fan! :yay

-Fairy tales
-Hobbits
-Taco Bell
-Aaron Weiss
-Sugar
-Photography
-Loving my neighbor as myself
-Singing in church
-Unique people
-Fellow SASers!


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

-Chocolate.Yum!
-the ocean.
-cuddling.
-sleeping in.Just knowing that you don't have to get up early.
-the feeling of being on my way to somewhere.
-kissing.
-Cookie monster.
-beer.Especially that first cold one.
-concerts.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

My nieces. They make my stone heart melt faster than icecream under a hot sun.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

-long hair on men.
-animals.
-long fingers.
-cake.
-practical jokes.
-cashewnut spread
-skulls.
-metal.
-stuffed animals.


----------



## foodie (Apr 27, 2010)

being a wise *** i guess..
and being childlike(loving kids) =)


----------



## imt (Sep 22, 2008)

imt said:


> I may love music, but I'm still trying to figure out what love is.


Eh... F**i< it.

I'm fond of:

making Music
Booze
Nerdy/Artistic Girls
my family and friends
kissing Nerdy/Artistic girls
Metal
Dubstep
Rain
Fall
Lucid dreaming


----------



## livefast3315 (Apr 22, 2010)

Alcohol
Long showers
Blonde hair 
Pizza
Sleeping


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

A sense of humour in tough times. 
Watching the sun set/rise and watching clouds in the sky on a sunny day.
A rare act of kindness by someone else.
Carpenters music.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

my nieces, my sisters, my mom, playing guitar, music, stuff and things.

Edit: and klonopin


----------



## Earth Angel (Jun 2, 2010)

Nancy Drew games
The word 'stylish'
My Chemical Romance's songs and lyrics
Having ice cream while watching movies on DVD during the rain
The internet
Cuddling with my cats
Driving fast on an open road
Chocolate-dipped marshmallows
Nature-Rivers, sunsets, caves
Chateau and fairytales
Dream away from time to time
Vincent Van Gogh and Edmund Leighton paintings
Solitary walk on the beach


----------

